# java smiley program problem



## ratedrsuperstar (May 13, 2008)

can anyone help me with simplifying the parameters to these methods of the program.it would be sweet if anyone gave parameters that are easy to remember.

plz reply bfore tomorrow 8 am

import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
public class SmileyFace extends Applet{
    public void paint(Graphics g)
   {
	   g.drawOval(40,40,120,150);
	   g.drawOval(57,75,30,20);
	   g.drawOval(110,75,30,20);
	   g.fillOval(68,81,10,10);
	   g.fillOval(121,81,10,10);
	   g.drawOval(85,100,30,30);
	   g.fillArc(60,125,80,40,180,180);
	   g.drawOval(25,92,15,30);
	   g.drawOval(160,92,15,30);
   }

}


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 14, 2008)

Huh? dude these are coordinates... you have to type them like that only... you mean you are gonna get this by heart or something?


----------

